# Drinking Juice



## kel (Nov 20, 2001)

I was just wondering how much juice your kids drink on a daily basis. I don't like my kids to drink a whole lot, but they just won't drink water all that much, and I also don't want them drink much cow, soy or rice milk. We do herbal tea, herbal tea/juice mix, and juice diluted with water. I read a study once where within an hour of drinking juice a child's immunity level went way down, and it takes hours to right itself afterwards (because of the high sugar). What does everyone else do?


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

I voted no juice, because once every six months or so is about all they get - and I dilute it. I'm not sure why I'm anti-juice, but I am. Can someone give me some good reasons for this? Both dd's have milk or water, dd2 has me. Both will drink regular tea, but less than they drink juice (they take the odd sip of mine).


----------



## dotcommama (Dec 30, 2001)

My boys get one glass of oj with breakfast each morning. My almost 2 yr old get his very diluted, but 4 yr old gets all juice - no water.

The rest of the day they can have water or milk.

L


----------



## PM (Nov 19, 2001)

I voted no juice, too. My dd only has the occasional sip of fresh orange juice. She drinks water at meals and is now on soy milk 2X day for the calcium. I did, however, really enjoy giving (and she liked drinking it) a juice called Meta Green, I think. She was drinking this when we visited the states last October. I can't find anything similar over here. It gave her nice firm, dark-colored stools. So I think it was good for her, especially since I can't seem to get quite enough leafy greens in her diet.

I remember being absolutely apalled by the # of small babies (under 2) in the US who constantly sucked on apple juice in their bottles.


----------



## dfoy (Nov 20, 2001)

Diluted organic juice (white grape or pear) on occassion. She is 8 mo and learning to use a cup. So it's water or the diluted juice. She doesn't drink much of it tho. I will probably give her Vruit (combined pure fruit and vegetable juice) as her digestive system matures. I think it is healthier.

I've read studies that have found a correlation between too much juice and obesity in children.


----------



## mom at home (Nov 19, 2001)

Normally, the kids get a glass of juice with breakfast. Now that my oldest is in school, I've been giving her a juice box for lunch, but only because she just won't drink water. I feel like she needs some liquid during the day, but I don't like giving her juice for lunch. My youngest loves water and drinks a ton, so I don't give her juice except for breakfast. We all have water with dinner.

I think juice is non-nutritional except for fresh squeezed that is consumed immediately after being squeezed. It's the only juice that I think is healthy.

I didn't give my kids any juice until they were about 3. I think they get addicted to only drinking something sweet and it raises their blood sugar so that they aren't hungary for anything else, not to mention being terrible for their teeth. I know a lot of people who have gotten into this rut with their kids. One of my friends realized that may be why her kid wasn't eating much and after she weaned him off the juice he started eating, surprise, surprise. I can't stand seeing babies with bottles of juice. Okay, that's another rant...


----------



## jasnjakesmama (Nov 19, 2001)

My choice wasn't on there. We have diluted juice (50/50) once or twice a day. The rest of the time water and maybe a glass of milk.


----------



## Millie Ivy (Dec 8, 2001)

I voted no juice. The only beneficial juice for anyone really is fresh squeezed. The sugars really concentrate after time. And I just don't find the need to fill her up on juice. She drinks water and fresh booby milk! She does drink alot of herbal teas. Stevia, red rasp leaf, peppermint, and chamomile are her faves.


----------



## KimberMama (Mar 8, 2002)

I voted juice occasionally throughout the week but only because no juice wouldn't be true. But they have it very rarely, OJ at home sometimes (diluted) and a juice box here and there at playgroups or parties.

I think OJ is okay, but apple juice has almost no nutitional content at all! It's amazing when you read labels and see that it is mostly just sugars with almost no vitamins.

Around here we do soy milk, water, and decaf/herbal teas.

Kimberly


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

No to juice!!!!

After ds2 had one tooth out and 7 filled we cut out the juice habit and it didn't hurt one bit

occasionally we will squeeze an orange to drink, or have a fresh juice at a cafe

ds1 likes tea, ds2 water


----------



## kel (Nov 20, 2001)

It's good to hear so many people saying "No juice!" It is inspiring me to try harder to get the kids to drink water. Really, its only one of my kids who just loves her "juice-water", the other two really like herbal teas, too. Thanks for responding!


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

My dd isn't old enough for juice, but I drink insane amounts. Lately I've cut down to a quart per day but I used to drink a gallon or more. It is soooooooooooo good!

Especially grapefruit, cranberry, and lemonade!


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

No juice for my 14 mo ds... I rarely drink juice. I've had issues w/ candida in the past, so i really try to limit sweets/sugars. We do keep organic juices in the house, but only have some once in a while- more like as a treat, like w/ pancakes for a special breakfast.


----------



## laralou (Nov 27, 2001)

Ds has really bad teeth because of his juice habit. He does drink a lot of it, but also drinks water. I don't let him drink soda except on special occasions and I don't like milk. I need to get him hooked on herbal tea maybe.


----------



## EllasMama (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm glad to hear there are other no-juicers out there. I have tried to introduce various types of diluted juice to dd (14 months) but she won't drink it. She makes a face and spits it out. I felt like she *should* like it because most kids do, but recently started thinking how it isn't nutritious anyway, so why encourage it?

She just drinks a little water when she's not drinking breastmilk.

I hate the fact that if ever we're in public and she's drinking (water) from a sippy cup, people always comment on her "juice." It's like people have absolutely no concept that a child could drink water!

Carol


----------



## scribblerkate (Jan 19, 2002)

I voted occassionally during the week, but it's more like a few times a month. If we're at a playgroup, DS can have a juice cup along with the other kids, but he really doesn't drink it.

He drinks water and diluted chamomile or other herbal tisane. He doesn't usually drink much of those, either, as he's only 15 mo. Cups are more interesting as a novelty right now.

Funny about how so many people I've met seem to be on the juice bandwagon. My midwives and both peds we've seen have specifically asked about juice, and encouraged us *not* to give it to DS because it is empty calories. They want to see kids eating the real deal, not the juice.


----------



## Len (Nov 19, 2001)

I voted occasional during wk but sometimes he'll go more than that. I'm lucky DS loves water because, like Greaseball, I'm a huge juice fan myself. DS will get a sip of our freshly squeezed OJ every other day and I do give him some juice or organic ginger ale if he is sick. Our baby sitter once thought it was mean to give him plain water only, and some other moms I know feel the same way.


----------



## AmandasMom (Nov 19, 2001)

We both drink only water. We eat oranges and grapefruit as snacks and have 2-4 per day, so we don't need juice. Though I confess, about once a month , i get a craving for some Mountain Dew, so I'll have 1 bottle of that, but none for dd.


----------



## e.Rishavy (Mar 17, 2002)

We love VRUIT Juice! organic vegg & fruit combo. Ds who is now 19mo started drinking it at 14mo. He even knocks on the fridge for it. I too, am a BIG juice and water fan - to be cost efficient I drink a 1/2gal. of water a day and approx. 18oz of juice a day. Luckily neither ds, dh or I have teeth issues (other than my wisdom teeth not being pulled yet) Is juice an issue if it is 100% juice no added sugars? Are the natural sugars of fruit too much







:


----------



## scribblerkate (Jan 19, 2002)

Celestial,

I am assuming that your reasons for wanting to limit juice and milk intake are for the normal health ones . . . empty calorie intake for the juice, fats for the milk, etc. If so, invoke your doctor when talking to the grandparents. Tell them the doc asked you to limit intake, and to water down. And, tell them that when the kids visit, it would help if the fridge had less of the tempting drinks to make it easier for the kids to abide by their doc and drink more healthfully. I know it would be nice if they would just do as you asked, but sometimes that doesn't always work.

With the kids, what about putting a squeeze of lemon, lime, or even orange in the water? Would they like it better that way and thus make them more unlikely to sneak? You also could make funky ice cube with chunks of citrus in them, to be used only in glasses of water. Maybe the fun cubes would make water the preferred beverage.

Also, what about iced tisanes (herbal teas)? Would these be okay to you? Tea shops, including those online, have lots of fun tisanes, or you could just buy commercial herbal teas. Experiment to find flavors the kids like without added sweeteners.

As for your husband needing to have the juice around for baking and health reasons. Does he use it infrequently enough that you could buy it in smaller packaging, then keep it warm in your closet or some other place the kids don't have access to? Or, if he has an office or other private space, maybe you could get a small used fridge to put in there (again, assuming the kids don't have access to the home office).

That's all I can think of.


----------



## saige (Dec 16, 2001)

I hardley ever give my kids juice,I'd rather they eat fresh fruit,and drink water.Seems healthier somehow..


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 14, 2001)

More water here than juice for sure. The order of what we drink would be #1 water, #2 soy milk, #3 juice once in awhile.


----------



## Kelso (Jan 28, 2002)

We drink diluted juice(30%juice-70%water) actually 2-3 times per day. They don't ususally drink it all anyway. If ds(17mos) finishes his cup the next one will be water with just a drop of juice. We also buy apple juice with calcium, cause even though we buy enriched soy milk (and the kids don't get cow's milk at all) they don't always drink all of that either and dd usually only eats salad and will pick out any spinach or kale etc... When dd (3 1/2yrs) was about 1yo she had about 8







ear infections. That's when we cut out anything but VERY diluted juice(after the 2nd infection)--I think the sugar feeds the bacteria that causes the infection. And we've done the same w/ds--he's only had 2 ear infections







. I also think dd's were because of her internal structure being small, cause she hasn't had any since she got over about 23lbs or so. Even when we go out I get juice and get them water and add juice only for color.


----------



## bklynmum (Apr 7, 2002)

I find it hard to get my DD to drink juice. I am trying to ween her and seeing as she won't drink milk, juice is my next choice of beverage. I get pasturised organic 100% with no added sugar and then dilute it 50/50.
I don't see any harm in juice as long as it isn't sweet and it isn't all the time.

We drink mostly water and when I get sick of plain water I have carbonated water (no sodium) DD seems to like the odd sip of that with Bubbles!

So I voted juice sometimes during the week

B


----------



## sugarmama (Dec 9, 2001)

argh! i hate juice.....both from a taste and a nutritional standpoint. let me correct that, though--i hate bottled juices. i adore my juicer and often make carrot-apple juice or carrot-celery. i think there is a TREMENDOUS difference between fresh juice and juice that has been sitting on the shelf for...well,who knows how long. juice is really a point of contention for me because at most of my friend's houses, juice is offered to my daughter. many of my friends, i suspect, think that juice is really healthy. imo, you can tell by the way that you feel that fresh juice from your juicer is worlds apart from the canned "junk".
sorry so passionate about juice (YUCK!







)
sugarmama


----------



## sweetmama (Apr 15, 2002)

We rarely do juice, but if we do it's some bottled type of healthier juice. Oh, I do make smoothies with fresh oj, fruit and soymilk and/or a little yogurt and she sometimes drinks this. I'm on WIC and I never use my frozen juice allowance, I used to get it and my freezer just filled up with cans of the stuff.

Dd is 2.5 now and if we have juice I give her less than a cup and still sometimes dilute it. My dad has a little boy the same age and they come over once a week for brunch and he always asks for juice. I tell my dad to bring his own and it is always Ocean Spray or some such corn syrup flavored beverage, and he gets it straight, drinks a big glass in a few seconds and then asks for (and gets) more. He has been getting this stuff straight since way before I let Liv try any kind of juice at all. Liv loves water, Yay! I have friends who ask me how I get her to drink it, but I guess I never offered juice as an option. Makes it a lot simpler.


----------



## TraceyMc (Apr 11, 2002)

Celestial
A really great tea is Rooibus-it is from Africa, actually an herb, it has all the great properties of green tea, but no caffiene. They have it at most health food stores. One really good blend is called Capetown Harvest, it has passionflower and some other great things that make a bit fruity.
My dd is almost 5 and loves water, we have a water cooler in the kitchen and she can push the button herself to get it out, that may be another reason she likes it so much. I give it to her in her lunch and make sure we always have a bottle with us.
My mother in law, unfortunately always has her refrigerator stocked with juice boxes and offers them to her as soon as she walks in. I have told her our doctor says no juice if she has a cold or something, but she knows he is a naturopath, and for her that means no credibility! It is frustrating.







:


----------



## veggiewolf (Apr 11, 2002)

We do fresh squeezed juice during the week, although the daily amount varies. Somedays DS has more than others - depends on how he's feeling. We mostly drink water, teas, or seltzer.

April


----------



## Ivanhoe (Apr 11, 2002)

No juice ever. Breastfed babies don't even need to drink water. I give ds water when he asks "abua abua" and i offer him zips from my cup if i squeeze an orange or a grapefruit for me.


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

I voted that our family all has one or two juices daily -- but it is freshly juiced juice - carrot/apple/beet/lemon/gingerroot -- you get the idea. Never bottled juice. never ever.

jean


----------



## NotQuiteJuneCleaver (Mar 23, 2003)

We have organic apple, grape and carrot. They are available to the kids (and us). My kids are older (youngest is almost 8) so they know the limits.

We don't offer cow milk. But do have rice milk almond & oat milks. We are on a well so we have bottled water.

Most of the time for meals we have water with a lemon or lime slice. Or herb tea.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by scribblerkate_
*empty calorie intake for the juice,*
Juice is not empty calories. It does have a lot of vitamins in it.


----------



## apri4 (Apr 8, 2004)

I always think that juice is sugar, however I make a homemade juice for them, so I can control what's in it


----------



## mamagi (Aug 6, 2004)

When they first wake up, dd (age 3 & 1/2) drinks a cup of cow or soy milk. ds (2 & 1/2) has a cup of diluted calcium fortified OJ. The rest of the day they have water. If we go out to lunch or dinner they can have one of those mini juice boxes (100% Juice of course) or milk. If we are home and I think they've had enough water during the day they get a special treat of "ziz juice" for dinner. Ziz juice is half seltzer water half juice.


----------

